# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Is it normal to remember falling asleep

## mitch0000

A while ago I had my first lucid dreams what I want to know is it normal to remember falling asleep before them I've have looked all over Google for information on this but I cant seem to find anything ill try to describe what happened.

So I was in a normal dream when I realised that I was dreaming, I don't really remember how I realised but I did shortly after this I woke up I was awake for about 10 seconds being completely still, It felt like the back of my head was going numb or getting hot I felt my eyes shaking like crazy this went on about 5-6 seconds, Then I felt my conciseness fade away it was a very strange feeling it was like being unable to think like when you forget simple words you know off by heart or forget something that you just thought of but it was for anything your tried to think about.
I don't know how long this went on for it seemed like 10+ seconds but it could have been longer, after that I woke up in the dream from being asleep in the dream it lasted about 3-5 minutes, then I would wake up and the same process would happen again this went on 3 times every time was the same I remember every time I fell asleep after the first normal dream each of the lucid dreams lasted about 3-5 mins. 

This was about 3 months ago and I still remember it all like it was yesterday I have had no more since then I wasn't trying to have any when I had the first 3 but i had read up on it quite a lot before hand.

----------


## Jabre

Where you able to move during the occurrence?

----------


## mitch0000

I didn't try to I read if you moved even a tiny bit it would mess everything up.

----------


## gab

It sounds to me that your first lucid dream was a DILD (you realized you are dreaming during a regular dream), then you entered another LD, this time it sounds like a DEILD, and another one after, also DEILDs (Dream Exit Initiated LD).

You remembered falling asleep, because you kept your awareness. That's what allowed you to enter all those DEILDs.

All the sensations you experienced between those lucid dreams are normal.

You can do the same next time when you wake up from a luicid dream. Happy dreams ::alien:: 

DEILD(dutchraptor)

----------


## mitch0000

Thanks for the info should help me a lot.

----------

